# My thumbnail won't upload?



## wellifimust (Jun 9, 2019)

Hi everybody,

I have a feeling this has been a problem for a while, but I have a rather irritating problem where the thumbnail to my fanfic won't be visible in every display except the "more submissions" section, basically when you're looking at my other stories.

I have the thumbnail below. I've even tried to upload completely different PNGs with absolutely no difference; it just doesn't see anything. This store has been up for a month. It would substantially help its views if people knew what the character and fetishes were going into it.

Can anybody help?

Here's the fic: www.furaffinity.net: Mall Escape - A Naked Penny Fanfic [18+] by wellifimust

Thanks,
- this guy


----------



## FormerUser (Jun 14, 2019)

Thumbnails can be cached by both server and client.
Typically the server would take around 24hrs to update a thumbnail from it's upload (except on first upload, which is instant)
I'd be inclined to suggest the delay is the cache of your local machine for the most part, but the "image not found" gif that FA displays means that the thumbnail is not being saved to the site, try uploading the PNG in 24bit mode or upload as jpg.
Some, but not all, PNG uploads can break in some ways.


----------



## wellifimust (Jun 14, 2019)

FormerUser said:


> Thumbnails can be cached by both server and client.
> Typically the server would take around 24hrs to update a thumbnail from it's upload (except on first upload, which is instant)
> I'd be inclined to suggest the delay is the cache of your local machine for the most part, but the "image not found" gif that FA displays means that the thumbnail is not being saved to the site, try uploading the PNG in 24bit mode or upload as jpg.
> Some, but not all, PNG uploads can break in some ways.


All right, I'll try uploading the JPG, wait 24 hours, and see what happens.


----------



## FormerUser (Jun 15, 2019)

wellifimust said:


> All right, I'll try uploading the JPG, wait 24 hours, and see what happens.


No worries.
Honestly I think FA's thumbnailing system is a little broken in places so might be time for a refresh of the cache or even the code for that matter


----------



## wellifimust (Jun 16, 2019)

FormerUser said:


> No worries.
> Honestly I think FA's thumbnailing system is a little broken in places so might be time for a refresh of the cache or even the code for that matter


Ugh...tried to upload a JPG, didn't show after 24 hours. Still, it shows up in the "other submissions" tab if you click on literally any other of my stories, so I think this is just a problem with the post itself on furaffinity. But as it's standing at 280+ views right now, I really don't want to reupload the whole thing.

What was that PNG-24 thing you told me earlier? I can't figure out how to save the picture like that.


----------

